# Cheap phone / device for sat nav



## fredfelt (Sep 24, 2013)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a device that's mostly going to be used for navigation purposes?  I think a phone is going to be cheaper and perhaps more useful than a specific bike sat nav device.  A changeable battery would be very useful considering its intended usage.

It's for a friend who has a very old phone on PAYG and spends a few quid a month on bills.  He's worried that data will increase his phone bill so perhaps there's an option where maps are pre downloaded - or map data can be downloaded and installed?

Ideally it would not cost much more than £100 unlocked - but if it costs more to get a decent device then so be it.

For navigation I use Google maps on my S3 - but I expect older Android phones will struggle a little with this app?

Thanks!


----------



## dessiato (Sep 24, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Ace2 is cheap, has pre-loaded maps, and GPS. I paid €120 (approx £100) for mine here in Spain, it was unlocked. I would expect that you could get one for a similar price in the UK.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 24, 2013)

Another thing that I like about the Ace is that it fits well into a pocket. The Y is too small, and the S4 is too large if you are going to be using it for cycling. But the larger screen size of the S4 is a benefit if using it as a GPS.

What about buying something like a Tom Tom? You'd get a decent one for less than the cost of the phone, but then you'd need to carry both with you.


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for your recommendation dessiato - I have passed it on.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 24, 2013)

This payg looks like an absolute feckin bargain http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1429824.htm

Specs

http://www.gsmarena.com/alcatel_one_touch_s'pop-5228.php


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 25, 2013)

Fingers said:


> This payg looks like an absolute feckin bargain http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1429824.htm
> 
> Specs
> 
> http://www.gsmarena.com/alcatel_one_touch_s'pop-5228.php



Thanks, but that's a locked phone and that's been ruled out.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2013)

I got a Huawei y300 of these for my mum recently and I'm very impressed with it for a sub £70 phone. They aren't locked, so there is no need to pay extra for a sim free version, just a standard payg is fine.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2013)

I use memory map tracker with memory map files downloaded from the internet on my phone, so all the maps are stored locally.


----------

